# Advice on being a new student with old training?



## Fringe (Mar 10, 2008)

I couldn't think of a good title so let me explain my situation. I was a student in Tae Kwon Do (2nd Geup) and Tang Soo Do (4th Geup) during my teens and early twenties. I stopped training when I went to college and could no longer afford it. 

Now, over weight and in my mid 30's, I have started training again. I am both surprised at how much I remember and can still do while I am also disappointed at how much I don't remember and cannot do. 

I have been training now for about a month and a half, two to three times a week. I know this is bad but I'm bored out of my mind. All of my favorite things to do are done at a much higher rank. All I do each class is perform basics (8 basic techniques) and my first form. To keep myself motivated, I practice the move advanced techniques at home but without supervision I am going by memory of how to perform these techniques and could be doing them incorrectly.

Does anyone have any advice? There are minimum time limits for each Geup so it will be a long while until I can get back to doing the things that I love.

Thanks for any help.
Fringe.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmm... I've had students come back as you have, and they have either come back at somewhere between white belt and their previously earned rank, and/or the time limits have been modified so that they can retest back to their previous rank (at which point the time limits return to those followed by everyone) _if they wanted to do it _- I had one student who had been out 17 years and chose to restart at white belt and follow the progression up (he earned his black belt 4 years later).  Have you discussed your concerns with your instructor?  If s/he's not accommodating your previous learning, you may want to look for an instructor who will, or take up a second art to keep your mind occupied while you regain your rank with your current instructor.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 10, 2008)

Fringe said:


> I couldn't think of a good title so let me explain my situation. I was a student in Tae Kwon Do (2nd Geup) and Tang Soo Do (4th Geup) during my teens and early twenties. I stopped training when I went to college and could no longer afford it.
> 
> Now, over weight and in my mid 30's, I have started training again. I am both surprised at how much I remember and can still do while I am also disappointed at how much I don't remember and cannot do.
> 
> ...



Do cardio - the better shape you are in - the faster you will learn.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you talked to the instructor?  Is it the same style/organization?  It seems if you could show/prove your previous rank and it's the same style you could retest, or whatever, sooner.  If it's a different organization, check and see if they recognize previous ranks etc.

If neither of the two, get some good reference DVD's on the style/form etc. that you are trying to remember and work on it at home, if it is something that you were taught and just need a refresher on it.


----------



## Fringe (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you for your responses.  After reading the responses and giving it a lot of thought, I decided I would go back to my old school.  I always wanted to go back to my old school because I loved the instructors but I was always too embarrassed.  Dont ask me why I was embarrassed.  It was an irrational fear but it still took me a couple of hours to finally build up enough courage to talk to my old instructors.  My son and I ended up joining their studio.  Though it may take me a VERY long time to actually test, they will honor my old rank and allowing me to train for my next rank.

Thank you all for your help.

Fringe


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like the best thing for you.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like you made a good move!
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds great - thanks for letting us know - and enjoy training with your son!


----------



## Miles (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations on coming back to TKD and finding your way back to your prior dojang.  It sounds like a better fit than the first dojang.

Miles


----------



## Fringe (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


I had my first class back at my old studio on Tuesday and it was just wonderful. Not that there was anything wrong with my last instructor (he is a good teacher) but it was like night and day. At my last school I would have been doing low block, front kick, and the other beginner basics. At my new school (old studio) I assumed my previous rank and was included in all the basic and advanced training. It was a dream come true for me!

I did find out that my technique on the advanced moves isn't as bad as I thought it would be but I still need a lot of work. I also found that, on spinning or jump spinning kicks, my aim is completely gone. I don't even think I could hit a punching bag in front of me! 

I have a lot of work ahead of me be I am very happy to put in the extra effort to try and get to where I used to be.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 22, 2008)

That is great news Fringe.  However, I as well as everyone on this board who has time away from training has rushed or pushed a little too quickly.  Just remember my friend that slow is smooth and smooth is slow.  Slow and steady wins the race.

About a year ago I was at a cross road, test prep for purple belt in tae kwon do or begin teaching a Yudo class within my school and concentrate more on hapkido.  I chose the latter.  I will test for purple my next opportunity but it isn't the belt color it is the quality of technique and instruction.

I am happy you and your son are training together as well as your self confidence and self esteem about training have sky rocketed.

Just for a rule of thumb I always begin with the basics, just a habit.  For without the basics you don't have a solid foundation.

I am glad you are back training and wish you all the best.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 22, 2008)

That is great news Fringe.  However, I as well as everyone on this board who has time away from training has rushed or pushed a little too quickly.  Just remember my friend that slow is smooth and smooth is slow.  Slow and steady wins the race.

About a year ago I was at a cross road, test prep for purple belt in tae kwon do or begin teaching a Yudo class within my school and concentrate more on hapkido.  I chose the latter.  I will test for purple my next opportunity but it isn't the belt color it is the quality of technique and instruction.

I am happy you and your son are training together as well as your self confidence and self esteem about training have sky rocketed.

Just for a rule of thumb I always begin with the basics, just a habit.  For without the basics you don't have a solid foundation.

I am glad you are back training and wish you all the best.


----------

